
WHO official: Asymptomatic spread of coronavirus 'rare' - schintan
https://thehill.com/homenews/coronavirus-report/501696-who-official-asymptomatic-spread-of-coronavirus-very-rare
======
0xy
Presumably the same WHO who lied about travel bans, masks, covered up for
China, put Taiwan in danger and repeatedly lied about the extent of the
outbreak -- all while calling China "transparent and open" publicly.

~~~
ta17711771
Does anyone have any authoritative sources regarding the battle between
Italian doctor who says they have less potent coronavirus now, and the WHO
saying they're wrong?

------
zed88
As someone who worked for a global UN agency, I can personally attest to the
influence of China in the organisation. I remember one instance where the
Chinese govt. kicked a major fuss over including 'Taiwan' in the country
selector dropdown for our web properties. The order came from really high up
in the top and we had to remove Taiwan lol.

------
pmiller2
The title is very misleading.

A WHO official did, indeed, state that asymptomatic transmission was "rare,"
but, the article goes on to say "She noted that the answer is not definitive,"
and then goes on to quote the director of the Harvard Global Health Institute
and an infectious disease expert from Baylor University expressing doubt.

~~~
rst
Also uses a very strict definition of "asymptomatic" which apparently excludes
the likely more common case of "presymptomatic" carriers -- who will develop
symptoms but haven't yet.

------
SomeoneFromCA
They are so discredited now, now one listens to them.

~~~
pengaru
Well now that they've been severely defunded by the USA everything coming out
of them is especially suspect as propaganda resulting from that leverage.

The American president wants scapegoats for his failings, and despite
completely ignoring the WHO recommendations at the start of the pandemic, he's
turned the WHO into one.

~~~
SomeoneFromCA
Every recommendation coming out of WHO was bad so far. Especially to not close
borders with China.

~~~
pengaru
Every? B.S.

On Jan. 30 the WHO declared a Public Health Emergency of International
Concern. That announcement is a trigger for the agency’s member governments to
follow its recommendations. These include establishing a comprehensive
programme of testing, quarantining people suspected to be infected, and
tracing their contacts.

The US completely ignored it, while Germany, Signapore, South Korea, didn't.

Nobody is claiming the WHO is perfect, but come on, this is such political
hogwash.

~~~
SomeoneFromCA
Really how about this: [https://www.voanews.com/science-health/coronavirus-
outbreak/...](https://www.voanews.com/science-health/coronavirus-outbreak/who-
chief-urges-countries-not-close-borders-foreigners-china)

------
yellowapple
Did the WHO ever change its stance on wearing facemasks (specifically: "only
wear a mask if you're symptomatic or in the same household as someone who is",
rather than the arguably more responsible "wear a mask, period" guidance of
e.g. the CDC)?

I feel like this is an attempt to double-down on that "guidance". I would hope
that the WHO cares more about saving lives than saving face.

Either way, this statement is meaningless when unaccompanied by data.

